# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Гедонизм и эпикурейство

## BiZ111

Кратко:

*Гедонизм* - наслаждение, как основной мотив поведения человека

*Эпикуреизм* - материалистическое антирелигиозное учение древнегреческого философа Эпикура, считавшего удовлетворение жизненных потребностей основой счастья человека. 

*Эпикуреизм* - мировозрение, возникшее на почве извращения этого учения и видящее смысл жизни в удовольствиях, в досттижении личного блага

_Эпикурейство - склонность к комфорту, стремление к жизненным удовольствиям_


*Можно ли утверждать, что гедонизм и эпикурейство это одно и тоже? 
Почему да/нет?*

----------


## Banderlogen

Эммм..
Немного разные понятия, вроде бы.
Я бы сказал, что любое эпикурейство является гедонизмом, но не всякий гедонизм является эпикурейством.
А как оно на самом деле - хз.

----------


## .29

> *Можно ли утверждать, что гедонизм и эпикурейство это одно и тоже? 
> Почему да/нет?*


Теперь, пожалуй, я способен ответить на этот вопрос.

Эпикурейство и гедонизм это не одно и то же.
Эпикуреизм возник, как развитие идей гедонизма.

К примеру, яркими представителями гедонистических взлядов были т.н. киренаики. Представители этой школы из-за определенной узости взглядов  (гедонистических взгядов: наслаждение - единственная цель в жизни) пришли к тому выводу, что т.к. полного наслаждения в этой жизни не достичь, то лучше сразу в петлю.
Говорят,  что после выступления одного из киренаиков в Афинах повесились десяток человек, после чего из города киренаиков выгнали.
Само-собой, философская школа с такими взглядами долго существовать не могла и по сути самоликвидировалась.

Эпикур же поразмыслил и решил, что удовольствие удовольствием, но желания человека безграничны, а возможности ограничены, поэтому стоит ограничить потребности, дабы не было страданий от их неудовлетворения. Он сформулировал три парадокса счастья:
- если хочешь быть счастливым, остерегайся внешних благ
- если хочешь быть счастливым, ограничивай свои потребности
- если хочешь быть счастливым, избегай удовольствий
:6767:

Надеюсь, теперь некоторые различия заметны.

ЗЫ Если кратко, что гедонизм принимает удовольствие целью жизни, а эпикуреизм ищет способы избавления от страданий. В чем-то они похожи, но развитие идей приводит к разным выводам.

----------

